# Bookmarks in TOR



## cornemuse (Dec 8, 2017)

I have a few older pc's with ububtu on them. They are 'toys' for me.

I installed TOR on both, u/g as available.

One of them stopped working ie stays 'forever' in starting up "This could take a few minutes"!! Right.

Other one TOR works fine. 

I am wondering where the links/bookmarks are located in the TOR directory. Cant save/export/import bookmarks 'cause tor never starts.

Its no big deal, I just wonder where they (bookmarks) are stored.

-c-

(one is a Dell & one is an E-machine - Firefox works ok on both)


----------



## peche (Dec 8, 2017)

stay away from tor browser, nothing but problems you will get  there,


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 8, 2017)

peche said:


> stay away from tor browser, nothing but problems you will get  there,



His question is technical not asking for advice like that.

It's a standard mozillia profile directory, IIRC.


----------



## cornemuse (Dec 10, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> His question is technical not asking for advice like that.
> 
> *It's a standard mozillia profile directory, IIRC*.



OK, , , , , what/where would the file name/ext be?? I am not familiar with ubuntu/linux

-c-

edit: also, thanks for your 1st comment, , , , ,


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 11, 2017)

Should be exportable from the browser, I think from bookmarks manager menu or similar.  Google it, is all I can say.


----------



## cornemuse (Dec 12, 2017)

Tor browser does not 'start' till connexion is made, , , , ,


----------

